# How do you build a loft with no carpentry skills?



## shay_v (Jan 16, 2006)

How do you start off without no skills of carpentry....? would it be complicated?


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I have no carpentry expierience what so ever. its not too dificult. And there are alot of great step by step ideas on this forum. What kind of loft are you looking to build?


----------



## shay_v (Jan 16, 2006)

well if i could i would love to build a loft that splits into two sections where i could have breeders and young birds.......but not super big where it takes up to much space in the backyard.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

If you're a new fancier. Why not build a small loft with only a few young birds. If you like it, build a bigger one. Or a loft size of 5 foot high, 6 foot long, and 4-5 feet wide would be a good one. (I'm building an identical loft for my breeders)


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

I had no carpentry skills and I built this from scratch 

























Just draw out lots of blueprints and have a friend or someonethats good at building look over it....


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Thats a nice loft mate, where would you clean it from?


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Its very easy! I just simply scrap the bottom of the loft and collect all the pigeon droppings,then scoop it up and throw it out.

Then the way I have my nest box built my shelves come out so I just slide it out scrap em off and then put them back on.



The loft was built in sections so it would be easy to take apart in the future and etc...


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I think it looks great. You did an outstanding job and I am sure your birds enjoy it.









George


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

wow thats neat  I'm taking carpentry, wood works, and car mechanics at school. Maybe i'll build a motorized loft of some sort some day lol


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE (Sep 21, 2007)

what i did was buy a package from 84 lumber after shopping around. I knew I wanted an "A" framed loft. I decided to build a 16x24 and the Amish biult my shell and I found ideas on how I wanted the inside and did that all by myself.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Would love to see a pic of the A frame SoDove.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

SODOVESFORLOVE said:


> what i did was buy a package from 84 lumber after shopping around. I knew I wanted an "A" framed loft. I decided to build a 16x24 and the Amish biult my shell and I found ideas on how I wanted the inside and did that all by myself.


Oo... your in Maryland...
I am also!!!
Where did you find Amish People to build the shell?
I was told to check them out but I cant find them anywhere 
It could be that I have been searching google and they dont use electricty or computers LOL


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

TheGame said:


> I had no carpentry skills and I built this from scratch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the dimensions of your loft?


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Dimension of my loft is 8'L x 4'W x 4.5'H

It may seem small but I am a Birmingham Roller dude 

And these birds don't really need to much space. I currently have 8 birds in there.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking good bud  Nice birds too


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I built my loft with very little carpentry skills.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I really think anyone with modest intelligence can build a loft for him/her self. I had absolutely no carpentry experience and built ours. Just read, learn, take your time and expect to make some mistakes. Believe me, the pigeons aren't going to care if one corner is perfectly square or not! Here is a picture of our loft.


View attachment 10805


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW!!

Uh, Learning...I think your loft is certainly in a class with few others!!

Looks like a vacation home for pigeons!!

Beautifully done!!

Shi


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah Learning - I wouldn't mind moving in there myself! Love the wrap around porch effect 

TheGame - You're loft looks fantastic! Nice job.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

The biggest skill in carpentry is knowing how to not hurt yourself. 
If you know how to read a tape measure and can do some intermediate math, then after you figure out how to use the tools (circular saw etc.) then you should be set to build a simple pigeon loft. 

Now I know I probably made some professional carpenters out there pretty angry at my comment about the biggest thing being to, "not hurt yourself". I didn't mean to diminish the abilities of guys that frame houses on a daily basis, as that requires a great deal of experience and expertise because the work in most cases has to be perfect; building a pigeon loft does not have to be perfect. Your biggest hurdle really is confidence. 

Make sure you have all the right tools and learn how to use them the RIGHT way.
DRAW PICTURES!!! (Can't stress this enough)
Get help if you need it (to lift heavy boards or for someone to hold a board while you cut it)
Don't take shortcuts (that's how you get hurt)
Did I mention DRAW PICTURES?!?!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

learning said:


> I really think anyone with modest intelligence can build a loft for him/her self. I had absolutely no carpentry experience and built ours. Just read, learn, take your time and expect to make some mistakes. Believe me, the pigeons aren't going to care if one corner is perfectly square or not! Here is a picture of our loft.
> 
> 
> View attachment 10805



When are you going to finally submit your loft into the National AU loft design ?! I guess now, you might as well wait till 2009......


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> When are you going to finally submit your loft into the National AU loft design ?! I guess now, you might as well wait till 2009......


I was entered this year. If you look at the 2008 entries, mine was the second loft. Didn't win but hey, I gave it a shot.

Dan


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

learning said:


> I was entered this year. If you look at the 2008 entries, mine was the second loft. Didn't win but hey, I gave it a shot.
> 
> Dan


That is one cool loft, it was nice to see it again and get jealouse!....did you cut any trees down?, I remember you talking about it.


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey learning.......I am a carpenter and the lowest grade I would give you on that loft would be a B+. If you had made the roof steeper (so the pigeons wouldn't perch up there) then maybe a A. Of course I can't see the inside but from the job you did on the outside I would say the inside is probably just as good. Darn Good Job. Jim


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> That is one cool loft, it was nice to see it again and get jealouse!....did you cut any trees down?, I remember you talking about it.


Yeah, I ended up taking out 19 trees to make room for the loft.

Dan


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

j_birds said:


> Hey learning.......I am a carpenter and the lowest grade I would give you on that loft would be a B+. If you had made the roof steeper (so the pigeons wouldn't perch up there) then maybe a A. Of course I can't see the inside but from the job you did on the outside I would say the inside is probably just as good. Darn Good Job. Jim


Thanks for the kind words. On a side note, you mentioned the roof line. If I had to do it over I probably would go with a steeper pitch for the reasons you mentioned. However, I was surprised that when the races rolled around I really didn't have a problem with them lingering on the roof. For the most part the birds trapped right in.

Dan


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

learning said:


> I was entered this year. If you look at the 2008 entries, mine was the second loft. Didn't win but hey, I gave it a shot.
> 
> Dan



Oh shucks !! Well....looks like there was some very tough competition !


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

learning said:


> I was entered this year. If you look at the 2008 entries, mine was the second loft. Didn't win but hey, I gave it a shot.
> 
> Dan


Not sure how I posted without logging in ? 

Gee, was the entry a secret ? Or am I having a senior moment ? I don't remember getting a chance to stuff the ballot box !! 

Well, at any rate, you have a beautiful loft, and I am sure you will enjoy it for many years to come...er..ah...by the way, do you plan on moving any time soon ?......


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

learning said:


> Thanks for the kind words. On a side note, you mentioned the roof line. If I had to do it over I probably would go with a steeper pitch for the reasons you mentioned. However, I was surprised that when the races rolled around I really didn't have a problem with them lingering on the roof. For the most part the birds trapped right in.
> 
> Dan


I too worried about the birds sitting on the roof when coming home from a race, but I also found that for the most part, after they've flown 100, 200 or 300 miles, home is where they want to be and not OUTSIDE but INSIDE. I don't have a problem with my birds trapping when coming in from a race,....in fact, once training out to 50 miles or so, no problem. 20 miles? Yea, but I don't get too worked up about it.


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Dan (sounds like I'm calling my dad lol) sounds like you could make money building lofts for other people. Jim


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello Dan/Learning,

Impressive loft.

To add my (minus) two cents' worth to the original question "without carpentry skills":

Legos, superglue, and silicone.

Larry


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Larry_Cologne said:


> Legos, superglue, and silicone.
> 
> Larry


LOL OK I'd REALLY like to see that!  But I guess if someone can build something like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Toys_R_Us_Chrysler_Building.jpg out of Legos, someone can build a pigeon loft.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Not sure how I posted without logging in ?
> 
> Gee, was the entry a secret ? Or am I having a senior moment ? I don't remember getting a chance to stuff the ballot box !!
> 
> ...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

learning said:


> SmithFamilyLoft said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

learning said:


> Thanks for the kind words. On a side note, you mentioned the roof line. If I had to do it over I probably would go with a steeper pitch for the reasons you mentioned. However, I was surprised that when the races rolled around I really didn't have a problem with them lingering on the roof. For the most part the birds trapped right in.
> 
> Dan


The "Problem" with winning the loft design, may have had more to with your photo, and your landscaping. If you contract Lewis Burns Tree Service for about a week, I think we can clean those woods up a bit, and it would look more pretty.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I got mad skills myself just wish I had a place to use them lol landlords only let you express your talents so far  oh and then theres the money thing too lol cant all live in the land of Dan but we can dream


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

LokotaLoft said:


> I got mad skills myself just wish I had a place to use them lol landlords only let you express your talents so far  oh and then theres the money thing too lol cant all live in the land of Dan but we can dream



 I know what you mean...the great thing about the USA still...is if you work hard...and go to school for 18 years or so...good things can still happen !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

yes we will keep the dream alive any way we can even if its thru other people lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your loft really turned out well. Hard to believe you have no carpentry skills. Maybe you just didn't know the hidden talent was there. LOL.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, your loft is really good looking. You could make a fine buisness.


----------

